# Question- Seasoning Magnalite Professional



## thefrapp (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi, I have a nice set of 25 year old GHC Magnalite Professional pots and pans. I'm wondering about how often I should season them and how to go about it? I've heard you oil them in and out and bake them at 225 for 8 hours. Does this ring true? Thanks so much.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

You can get specifics by contacting: 
General Housewares Corp.
1536 Beech Street
Terre Haute, IN 47804
1-800-999-3436

Discoloration is a result of acidic foods and carbon build-up. You can clean with Bon Ami and a Scotch-Brite Follow by wiping the inside with Wesson Oil and heating in the oven or on stovetop allowing the pores of the metal to absorb the oil. I don't think it would take 8 hours for this but it shouldn't hurt the pan either.


----------

